# اعتداءات طائفية على أقباط عزبة بشرى الشرقية ببني سويف وإصابة 20 قبطي !



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2009)

*اعتداءات طائفية على أقباط عزبة بشرى الشرقية ببني سويف وإصابة 20 قبطي !  



​

الأمن يفرض حظر التجول بالقرية والقبض على العشرات من الطرفين ومحاصرة مبنى الكنيسة ! 

متابعة – نادر شكري    

تعرض أقباط قرية عزبة بشرى الشرقية التابعة لمركز الفشن بمحافظة بنى سويف لهجوم واعتداء من قبل مسلمي القرية ظهر اليوم الأحد عقب تردد بعض الأقباط على منزل كاهن القرية المقيم بأعلى مبنى معد لإقامة الشعائر الدينية والذي تم وقف الصلاة به بقرار أمنى تعسفي عقب الهجوم الأول على أقباط القرية ومبنى الكنيسة فى يوليو الماضي 2008 ...   

صرح القس اسحاق قسطور كاهن القرية أن الانفلات الذى حدث ظهر اليوم وانفجار الأوضاع يعود بالأساس لأول الى التراخي الامنى الذى لم يستطيع السيطرة على مجريات الامور رغم التواجد الامنى منذ يوليو الماضى بالقرية وأضاف أن الأحداث بدأت عند زيارة مجموعه من شباب خارج القرية لمنزله حيث قام الامن باعتراضهم ومنعهم من الدخول للقرية وبعد مشادات دخل الشباب وقام بالجلوس معه داخل منزله للاطمئنان عليه وبعد وقت قصير طلب المخبرين بالقرية صرف الشباب على مجموعات حيث كان عددهم ست شباب وإثناء خروجهم بدأ تجمع مسلمى القرية أمام منزله الذى يقطن فيه أعلى دور العباده وبدأ البعض بالتحرش بالشباب وقامت سيده بصفع قبطية على وجهها ...

وفى هذه اللحظة انفجرت أحداث العنف وبدأ مسلمى القرية الهجوم على المبنى باستخدام الطوب والعصى مما اسفر عن اصابة 20 قبطى بجروح سطحية وكدمات وتدمير سيارته بيجو " 504 " التى تحمل رقم 12279 ملاكى بنى سويف حيث قامت قوات الأمن بالقبض على 18 قبطى وبعض المسلمين لم يتم حصر عددهم ...  

أشار القس قسطور أن قوات الامن قامت بمداهمة بعض منازل الاقباط وبثت حالة من الرعب والهلع وفرضت حالة من حظر التجول داخل القرية مما دفع الاقباط المكوث داخل منازلهم خشية بطش الاجهزة الامنية التى مازالت تواصل سياسة التمييز ضد الاقباط ومنعهم من اقامة الشعائر الدينية رغم الوعود المستمرة لنيافة الأنبا اسطفانوس أسقف ببا والفشن الا أن المبنى مازال محاصر أمنيا منذ أحداث يوليو من العام الماضي ...   

ومازال جميع من قبض عليهم داخل مقر الاحتجاز بمركز شرطة الفشن ومنهم سلامة رزق و خليل ميخائيل و أشرف يعقوب وهبه كامل وكامل وهبه ومعوض سامى فؤاد وثابت أمين و يوسف فوزى وابانوب أمين ويوسف فوزى وعديل صادق وبباوى أمين ...  

يذكر أن قرية بشرى الشرقية تعرضت لأحداث عنف طائفي فى أغسطس الماضى عقب هجوم من مسلمي القرية على مبنى يقام به الشعائر الدينية ومسكن لكاهن القرية وتم هدم سور حول المبنى وتعرضت زراعات أقباط القرية للحرق والاتلاف على مدار خمسة عشر يوما وعلى اثرها قام الأمن بمنع اقامة الصلاه بالمبنى وتم ابعاد كاهن القرية لمدة شهرين عن مسكنه وبعد عودته تلقى الأقباط وعود أمنية باعادة فتح المبنى لممارسة الشعائر الدينية داخل القرية البالغ عدد أقباطها اكثر من 1500 نسمه ...

منقول من منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة*


----------



## Ferrari (21 يونيو 2009)

دى المواضيع دى ذادت عن حدها

يارب مد ايدك واتصرف معاهم بمعرفتك يارب

ولادك تعبوا فى الدنيا. 

شكراً على الخبر
​


----------



## BITAR (21 يونيو 2009)

*اين الامن *
*من*
*هؤلاء*
* الهمج *
*البربر*
*الدمويين*
*الارهابيين*
*اين*
*اين*
*اين*
*رحمتك يا رب*​


----------



## man4truth (21 يونيو 2009)

هو ده الاسلام الارهابى 
ويقولوا دين سماحه
كفاياكم كدب يا محمديين


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (21 يونيو 2009)

بجد الواحد موش عارف يقول ايه انو ربنا موجود ويجبلنا حقنا منهوم
ويارب وايذا كان الله معنا فمن علينا​


----------



## pop201 (21 يونيو 2009)

الشيطان ده انا عرفت اصله منين وانه لازم يبقي موجود وهو في صورة الاسلام يسسسسسستحيل اي دين في الكون كله يحرب حد وهو بيصلي او يقيم الشعائر الدينية بتعته غير من الشيطان وفعلآ الشيطان يعني الاسلام موضوع مفهوش جداااال وبصراحة كدة انا كل يوم بكرهم اكتر واكتر مع ان المسيح قلنا المحبة بس صدقوني المحبة تنطبق علي غير الشيطان حد يرد عليا ينفع اتبادل مع الشيطان المحبة ياريت ما نضحكش علي نفسنا ونقول المحبة والتسامح انا ضد التسامح مع الشيطان اللي اسمه الاسلام ده وبصراحة ده كدة كتير اووووي والموضوع بيزيد كل يوم عن حده .... واحنا بكده ما بنعرفش الحق والعدل بنسيب حقنا ليه سامحني يارب انا مش بقلل من شخصك القدوس بس لازم احنا برضة نوصلهم انهم شياطين وان ده مش دين ابدآ ..يباركك الرب ويحفظك ياقمص زكريا فعلآ انت اللي مش بتخاف وصوت الحق دايمآ معاك ربنا معانا ويحفظ اولادة في كل مكان


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2009)

*الواحد تعب من كتر اللى بيحصل 
الامور زادت عن حدها
ربنا يرحمنا وهو الوحيداللى يقدر يجبلنا حقنا تعبنا
ميرسى على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

الرب يرحم ويساعد شعبه

سلام المسيح يحل على الجميع


----------



## sara A (22 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا ويكون معانا *
*ويثبت ولاده فى مواجهة أبليس وأعوانه*


----------



## monmooon (22 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا كلنا برحمته 
شكراًُ  علي الخبر​*


----------



## روح الرب (22 يونيو 2009)

*لا تخافوا ها انا معكم كل الايام والي انقضاء الدهر
​**هكذا قال الرب يسوع له المجد​*


​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (22 يونيو 2009)

*فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولاكن 

الرب قارد ان يحميهم *


----------



## BITAR (22 يونيو 2009)

*تجددت الاشتباكات أمس الأحد بين أهالى قرية "عزبة بشرى الشرقية" بمركز الفشن محافظة بنى سويف، مما أوقع عدة إصابات بين مسيحيى ومسلمى القرية، على خلفية إغلاق الأمن لمنزل اعتاد الأقباط منذ سنوات الصلاة فيه.
هذا ونظم الأنبا إسطفانوس أسقف ببا والفشن وعدد من الكهنة، اعتصاما فى كنيسة العذراء أمام مركز شرطة الفشن، للمطالبة بالإفراج عن الأقباط المقبوض عليهم على أثر الاشتباكات التى اندلعت حينما سعى الأقباط لتجديد الصلاة، كما جرت العادة لسنوات، فى منزل أغلقه الأمن قبل عام دون سبب واضح. وقد حاصرت قوات الأمن كنيسة الاعتصام ومنعت الأهالى الأقباط من الاشتراك فى الاعتصام.
وعلم اليوم السابع أن الأنبا إسطفانوس تلقى عرضا من الأمن بالتصريح له ببناء كنيسة على أرض زراعية خارج القرية، إلا أنه أصر على حق الأقباط فى الصلاة داخل قريتهم.
من جهة أخرى توجه المئات من أقباط القرية للتظاهر فى الكاتدرائية الكبرى بالعباسة اليوم الاثنين للمطالبة بالإفراج عن ذويهم وهم: يوسف فوزى وأبانوب أمين ويوسف فوزى وعديل صادق وبباوى أمين وسلامة رزق وخليل ميخائيل وأشرف يعقوب وهبة كامل وكامل وهبة ومعوض سامى فؤاد وثابت أمين، ومنهم أطفال فى الثانية عشرة، بالإضافة إلى مطالبة الأمن بالكف عن التعنت معهم.
كانت اشتباكات وقعت بين أهالى القرية عندما بادر مسلمون من القرية بمنع أقباطها من الصلاة فى بيت يستخدمونه ككنيسة ونشبت الاشتباكات التى لم تنته بتدخل الأمن، الذى اختلف الأهالى حول حياد موقفه، إلى أن تم إلقاء القبض على عشرين مسلما و12 قبطيا بشكل عشوائى.
وأشار القس إسحق قطور كاهن القرية الذى تحطمت سيارته فى الاشتباكات، أن الأهالى من المسلمين رشقوا الكنيسة والأهالى الأقباط بالحجارة عندما توجهوا لصلاة قداس الأحد فى المنزل وسط وجود أمنى مكثف وقاموا بتحطيم منزلين بجوار الكنيسة.
يذكر أن الاشتباكات بين الأهالى فى قرية "عزبة بشرى الشرقية" بمركز الفشن كثيرا ما تتجدد على مدى عام كامل وتشمل حرق حقول للقطن مملوكة للأقباط واعتداء على المنازل والممتلكات، إلا أنها لم تتطور إلى هذا الحد منذ عام.*


----------



## بج بيشو (23 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يحفظ ولاده من كل شر   دى الناس عايزه تصلى يكون ده جزاها   طبعا ده شغل الشيطان  
                             و شكرا على الخبر


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2009)

*القبض على أقباط عزبة بشرى الشرقية ​

ما زالت أحداث قرية عزبة بشرى الشرقية تتوالى منذ صباح اليوم ، والتي سبق وانذرنا بانها بؤرة ساخنة ، حيث تم القبض على جميع الأقباط فوق سن العاشرة وإيداعهم السجن بما فيهم الأطفال . 


صرح مصدر مسئول بمطرانية ببا والفشن ، بان هذه المشكلة موجودة منذ اكثر من عام ، عندما اشترت المطرانية بيت من اهالى العزبة والمتواجد بها 60 أسرة مسيحية ، وتم بناؤه ثلاث طوابق ، وتم تخصيص الدور الأول والثاني للصلاة لخدمة أبناء العزبة ، والدور الثالث فهو سكن للقس اسحق كستور . 


وقد تم تكرار الأعتداء على المكان في الفترات الأخيرة ، وحرق زراعات المسيحيين بالعزبة التي تبعد 20 كيلو من مدينة الفشن ، وتم عمل تصالح ووضع حراسة على المكان . 


تكسير واشتعال المكان في تواجد أمنى :
تم اليوم تكرار الهجوم على مبنى الكنيسة واهالى القرية ، وفى تواجد عميد مباحث أمن الدولة ، قام شباب المسلمين بتكسير سيارة أبونا إسحق وتكسير شبابيك وأبواب المبنى وهجموا على منازل المسيحيين الأقباط بالطوب والسلاح الأبيض واعتدوا على المسيحيين ، في ظل تواجد وصمت أمنى . 


القبض على أبناء القرية وإصابة أحدهم :
تم القبض على جميع الأقباط فوق سن العاشرة وإيداعهم السجن ، مع استخدام العنف من جانب الأمن ، الرافضين تماما لفتح هذا المكان .


عزبة بشرى الشرقية على حافة كشح ثانية :
الأحداث المتتالية والتي تحدث بالقرية تحت سمع وبصر الأمن وتواجده ، ترجع لنا بالذاكرة إلى إحداث الكشح التي مهدت لحدوث الكارثة ، بسبب عدم الردع بل والتشجيع الأمنى لما يحدث بالقرية .
وكيف يتم القبض على جميع الأقباط بالقرية واثنين فقط من المسلمين في إحداث تحطيم وحرق واعتداء على الأقباط بصورة فجة وواضحة .
إننا نصدر نداء إلى السيد محافظ بنى سويف ، والسيد وزير الداخلية للتدخل فورا والأفراج عن جميع الأقباط والقبض على المتسببين فى هذه الأحداث من تكسير وحرق وإرهاب .
وندعو منظمات حقوق الإنسان للتوجه فورا إلى هذه القرية المنكوب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2009)

*اتصال مع ابونا اسحق يشرح ما حدث فى عزبة بشرى بمركز الفشن

الهجوم علي منازل المسيحيين و القبض علي خمسة و عشرين قبطياً ، أبونا اسحق من قلب الأحداث يناشد العالم عن طريق نشرة الأخبار القبطية بإنقاذ أولادة من الضرب الوحشي والتدخل فورا لحقن الدماء في عزبة بشري الشرقية مركز الفشن محافظة بنى سويف

نداء أبونا أسحق لأنقاذ أقباط عزبة بشرى​*


----------



## noraa (27 يونيو 2009)

اهالى  قرية الفشن  هم اناس  فلاحين   غلابة  ميقدروش على البطش وكل اللى الحكومة تقدر علية انها  تمسك بعض الاقباط  الا اية  الاقباط اللى هما اتضربوا  ياناس ارحمونا


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2009)

​


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2009)

*يارب ارحمنا برحمتك*​


----------

